# Vent line relocation question



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hav a 2012 can am outlander 1000. Do you have to relocate any vent lines it looks like they are all up there already. Anyone no anything about this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont have a clue which are run and which are not, but the ones I would check just to be sure would be

Diffs
Radiator Overflow Bottle
Gas Tank
Crank Case


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep they are all done on 2012 models. Swee:rockn: This is bike is one bad motha........ Watch yo mouth!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! you know what they say then

:worthless:


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

a lot of mods to come. my snorkel is on the way!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Transmission already ran up there too? Just asking.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

That is the only one i did not trace i called my dealer and they said it was but i will confirm in the morning. All the others are.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine on the gade is clearly visible if you pull the seat off....comes right up there under the seat and then loops back down with a check valve. As soon as my snork kit gets here that stuff is all going to the top. .....too bad I got a 11' lol.


----------

